

Tell HN: PG on Bloomberg TV today at 3 - hzay

says his tweet at http://twitter.com/#!/paulg/status/81461340920750080
======
hiddenbayes
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lcp0uZsY7k>

------
abbasmehdi
I like his energy and clarity. The money people @bloomberg weren't getting it
but knew he was right.

